# Need help with navigation system



## Ashertrafford (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, i just brought a 97 Nissan R'nessa and it comes with a built in gps navigation system/tv tuner but its all in japanese and i have no way to understand any of it. Does anyone on here know how to use one of these or could tell me a way to update/translate it, that would be much appreciated.
Also added some pics of it


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is this a factory installed unit?


----------



## Ashertrafford (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like it is.
Also to use the gps would i need to insert a cd with local maps into the system full time?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Ashertrafford said:


> Looks like it is.
> Also to use the gps would i need to insert a cd with local maps into the system full time?


I could be wrong but I doubt that it would be a factory installed unit. See if you can take it out and look in the back for a manufacturer or model # so you can get some more info on it.


----------

